# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Desaladoras en Fuerteventura reducen su consumo energético un 50%

## F. Lázaro

¿Sería posible aplicar este nuevo sistema a las desaladoras de todo el Levante?

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...educen-consumo




> La filial española de Veolia Water Technologies ha acometido exitosamente el proyecto para la mejora de la eficiencia energética de 3 plantas desaladoras de agua mar con tecnología de ósmosis inversa de Suministros de Agua la Oliva, empresa pública encargada del abastecimiento de agua potable en Corralejo, Fuerteventura. Estas tres plantas fueron suministradas por Veolia en el pasado y actualmente permiten la producción de 6.000 metros cúbicos al día de agua potable para el municipio canario, incluyendo los hoteles de la zona.
> 
> La actuación ha consistido en la reingeniería de estas tres desaladoras mediante la incorporación de *membranas de ósmosis inversa de última generación y un sistema de recuperación de energía más eficiente que ha conseguido recortar la factura energética de las plantas en más de un 50%*.
> 
> *El consumo energético unitario de las plantas se ha reducido considerablemente por debajo de los 2,6 kWh por metro cúbico requerido en el Pliego de Prescripciones Técnicas*, consumo que ha sido validado por el Instituto Tecnológico de Canarias (ITC) que actúa como asesor técnico encomendado de verificar los proyectos y las obras de este plan.
> 
> “Estamos muy satisfechos de colaborar con nuestra tecnología, nuestro conocimiento y nuestra experiencia en este proyecto para Suministros de Agua la Oliva.  Además de la ventaja económica que supone esta mejora energética, no hay que olvidar el beneficio medioambiental, ya que también se reducen las emisiones de CO2”, ha declarado Antonio Sevilla, Director de Veolia Water Technologies en Canarias.
> 
> La desalación de agua de mar como fuente de suministro de agua de potable en el archipiélago canario es de vital importancia para el desarrollo social y económico. Según  las estadísticas energéticas de Canarias, la energía destinada para desalar agua de mar en las instalaciones pertenecientes a las administraciones públicas canarias supone, según que islas, entre el 5,6% y el 13,8% de la energía eléctrica puesta en la red insular, por lo que este tipo de actuaciones tendrán un importante impacto económico.

----------

Asteriom (01-abr-2016),Jonasino (03-abr-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

El precio del kWh es de aproximadamente 10 céntimos o menos para la industria. Entiendo entonces que el m3 de agua desalada ronda los 0,25e/m3??
Si eso es así, y esa tecnología se implanta en levante, las zonas cercanas a la desaladora de Torrevieja, como el campo de Cartagena puden plantearse el riego con ese tipo de agua. Bien es cierto que en el caso de árboles sobre todo, y en algunas hortalizas habría que añadir algún tipo de producto para hacer plenamente compatible ese agua con el cultivo, aunque mezclándola también se obtienen resultados satisfactorios.
Este año el coste de agua en mi zona es de 0,25e/m3 debido a los costes extraordinarios de la sequía que hace que consguir agua sea más caro, al bajar por el trasvase menos agua.
Parece que la cosa va por buen camino, quizá pronto sea interesante el usar esa agua, por lo menos en las zonas donde los costes de bombeo sean muy bajos.

----------

Josito1969 (05-abr-2016)

----------

